# Survey regarding gaming with 40K



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*Survey regarding gaming with 40K - RESULTS UP!!!*

Just wondering if people can take 1-2 minutes of their time to quickly fill out this survey.

http://sites.google.com/site/warhammer40ksurvey/

I will post up the results of the survey after i have enough participants.

Everybody will remain anonymous.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

done, happy to help out.

Grish


----------



## Bouncytube (May 10, 2010)

I did it.

10characters


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy to help:wink:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

happy to help


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

finished, happy to help where possible .

-BoK


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Anytime buddy.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

No problemo dude


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Some interesting results so far.
Would be interested in knowing who the 2 people were that voted Orks and IG as a 2/5 for powerful armies.

Almost everyone so far has said the one thing they would change about the hobby is the price.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Always happy to help.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

done and happy to help out


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I did it, so is this like an Inquistion census?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

bakoren said:


> I did it, so is this like an Inquistion census?


Its more so to see where different races sit in competitiveness for tournaments, peoples opinions of them, plus other questions (some relating to competitiveness, some not).

I will post the % results in around 5 days.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad to be of assistance.
Hope it will make a difference.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

done. happy to help dude k:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Done and lokk forward to results


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Glad to be of service.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

done it for ya, happy to help


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

done, disappointed at there being no England though


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

done and happy to help out


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice survey.
Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Just did it myself. Maybe GW should try this eh?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Thankyou to everyone.
Suprisingly i have 45 entries already.
I may post the results sooner than 5 days.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice work on the survey, hopefully the results will be out soon.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Took the survey, make sure you send the results to GW


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

done, good stuff!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Done, but make sure you send it to GW!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Done, be interesting to see what you do with this.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Waaagh I am finished, jobs'a'gud'n


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'have fini'shed for'the Greater Go'od! :biggrin:
Midnight


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Done dude. Happy to help


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Done and done. Will you just be giving the results, or are you going to post some analysis?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ill wait a couple more days for some more replies, then ill be sending the results to GW.

I will post all of the results in detail on here, and write a short summary of what the results show, and what GW should do to make the hobby better for us all.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Me thinks he wants to sell these results. Also....we all know gw ignores anything they are sent.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Me thinks he wants to sell these results. Also....we all know gw ignores anything they are sent.


Huh?
How do you sell a survey?

Maybe GW will just ignore the results, in fact they probably will, but it is at least worth a try.
I can imagine they must get a million emails saying "you guys suck" "lower your prices" "release new models/rules/faqs".
I figured if they can see the information in a survey rather than a single person complaining to them, then they might actually listen.

I think i have enough results now, thankyou to everyone who participated.
Ill post them up within the next hour.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

done, pleased to help out


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*How old are you?*
Pre-teen 1%
Teenager 35%
20's 44%
30's 15%
40's 5%

*Which continent are you from?*
Europe 41%
North/South America 39%
Asia 2%
Australia 16%
Other 1%

*How long have you been playing 40K?*
Started in 5th edition 29%
Started in 4th edition 32%
Started in 3rd edition 23%
Started before 3rd edition 16%

*Roughly how much of your income have you spent on W40K in the past 12 months?*
Less than 1 day 11%
1-3 days 15%
4-7 days 22%
7-10 days 20%
10-14 days 10%
14-30 days 11%
Over 30 days 12%

*What point limit do you typically play?*
400/500 6%
750 2%
1000 7%
1200/1250 4%
1500 38%
1750/1850 16%
2000 22%
2250 0%
2500+ 5%

*How powerful do you typically build your army?*
1 2%
2 10%
3 50%
4 28%
5 10%

*How important is winning to you?*
Very important. If i dont win, then i dont enjoy the game. 0%
I have more fun if i win, but i can still enjoy a game i lose. 51%
It doesn't bother me if i win or lose, i have fun either way. 46%
I usually have more fun when i lose. 2%
I have no fun winning, and would rather lose my games. 0%

*Which armies do you collect?*
Space Marines 37%
Chaos Space Marines 32%
Imperial Guard 30%
Tyranids 26%
Eldar 22%
Daemon Hunters 18%
Orks 18%
Space Wolves 18%
Tau Empire 18%
Chaos Daemons 17%
Dark Eldar 15%
Witch Hunters 12%
Dark Angels 9%
Necrons 9%
Blood Angels 7%
Black Templars 2%
(People may select more than one checkbox, so percentages may add up to more than 100%.)

*Which armies do you commonly play against?*
Space Marines 66%
Tyranids 48%
Imperial Guard 47%
Eldar 42%
Orks 42%
Chaos Space Marines 41%
Tau Empire 29%
Space Wolves 28%
Blood Angels 20%
Necrons 20%
Chaos Daemons 13%
Black Templars 12%
Daemon Hunters 10%
Dark Angels 8%
Witch Hunters 7%
Dark Eldar 6%
(People may select more than one checkbox, so percentages may add up to more than 100%.)

*How powerful do you consider the current codices?*
(Average values. 1 = Underpowered, 5 = Overpowered, 3 = Balanced)

Space Wolves - 4.01
Blood Angels - 3.87
Imperial Guard - 3.73
Tyranids - 3.54
Orks - 3.47
Space Marines - 3.25
Eldar - 3.17
Chaos Space Marines - 3.00
Chaos Daemons - 2.80
Black Templars - 2.64
Tau Empire - 2.42
Dark Angels - 2.28
Dark Eldar - 2.28
Necrons - 2.16
Witch Hunters - 2.08
Daemon Hunters - 1.84

*Which element of the game do you feel is too powerful?*
Shooting 6%
Close Combat 23%
Mobility 5%
Vehicles 15%
Other 11%
I believe it is balanced 40%

*If GW released new rules and models for 3rd and 4th edition armies that you currently dont collect, would you consider collecting them?*
Yes 65%
No 35%

*Are you happy with the current 5th edition rulebook?*
Yes 92%
No 8%

*Are you happy with the current 5th edition codices?*
Yes 74%
No 26%

*Would you like to see a new race introduced?*
Yes 60%
No 40%

*Would you like to see W40K become more competitive, or focus more on friendly games?*
More competitive 7%
Friendly games 93%

*Do you think the GW prices for models and books are fair?*
They are too expensive 83%
I would pay more for them 1%
They are about right 15%

*If you could change one thing about the hobby, what would it be?*
Almost everyone answered "Price", "Get rid of metal models", or "Update old Codices".


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice results, I am surprised on where Dark Eldar placed, they beat 5 other races in collection but place last in opposition. The rest of the results are spot on with a census/general opinions of the hobby as it stands.

@King of Cheese; if you do recieve a reply from GW please post it up as I am interested in what their response to this will be, and how many people answered the survey?

Grish


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm with Grish on this... seems to some up my thoughts on the hobby exactly, though I'm surprised at some of the collection ratios.

I'd also like to know how many people took it. If your going to submit it to GW, the more people that have taken it means its a more accurate representation.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

that 1% for other for where you from was probably me haha, since england wasn't included (and no I am not part of europe)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> that 1% for other for where you from was probably me haha, since england wasn't included (and no I am not part of europe)


I bet you were the 1% for paying more for the models too :biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> I bet you were the 1% for paying more for the models too :biggrin:


HA, god no, I'm not stupid enough to pay the proper prices


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

95 people so far.

I haven't sent it to GW yet, been a bit busy with work etc, and would like to get a few more entries in the survey.

I posted it on Librarium Online, but havent checked to see if there are any replies to the thread. (Not a fan of LO, stupid server issues and advertising spam drove me away from the forum some time ago).

Is anyone registered on any other 40k forums?

Maybe if we can get a few hundred people, it will give a better representation and be more likely GW will listen to our requests.

If anyone is on warseer, dakkadakka, etc, feel free to post the link to the survey in a new thread.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Just finished it! Glad to be No. 96 k:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Tried 40kForums? I like Heresy way better, but its another free 40k type forum. http://40kforums.com/phpBB3/portal.php


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, can't believe I didn't notice this before. Just finished it, but still a bit new to the hobby, so I just made all the codices as balanced, even though I'm sure some are oped and some are underpowered.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Done, although I wish you hadn't made all of the questions required - there's a fair few of the codexes that I've not played against much/at all, so can't really judge them as balanced or not.


----------



## prostance (Jun 1, 2010)

*done*

done. Good luck with your survey

{+}


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

just finished it. good luck


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> that 1% for other for where you from was probably me haha, since england wasn't included (and no I am not part of europe)


Basic geography.... fail!


Also, filled out a survey for you King.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Survey filled out :victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

For the record, my 'other' reply to which aspect of the game is overpowered, is in reference to 'fearlessness'. It's just far too easy for your entire army to either be fearless, or automatically regroup. In warhammer fantasy, leadership checks are a big deal, but in 40k it usually only affects how many extra armor saves you have to make in close combat.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

what did people say when asked if they want another race?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

the Autarch said:


> what did people say when asked if they want another race?


So far, its 54% for "Yes", and 46% for "No".

Do you want me to post the updated results to the survey?
There are about twice the number of entries now, and still increasing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That would be cool. lol


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*How old are you?*
Pre-teen 1%
Teenager 34%
20's 43%
30's 17%
40's 5%

*Which continent are you from?*
Europe 37%
North/South America 46%
Asia 2%
Australia 15%
Other 1%

*How long have you been playing 40K?*
Started in 5th edition 28%
Started in 4th edition 31%
Started in 3rd edition 23%
Started before 3rd edition 18%

*Roughly how much of your income have you spent on W40K in the past 12 months?*
Less than 1 day 10%
1-3 days 19%
4-7 days 18%
7-10 days 20%
10-14 days 9%
14-30 days 11%
Over 30 days 13%

*What point limit do you typically play?*
400/500 5%
750 2%
1000 8%
1200/1250 3%
1500 37%
1750/1850 17%
2000 24%
2250 0%
2500+ 4%

*How powerful do you typically build your army?*
1 2%
2 6%
3 54%
4 31%
5 7%

*How important is winning to you?*
Very important. If i dont win, then i dont enjoy the game. 0%
I have more fun if i win, but i can still enjoy a game i lose. 51%
It doesn't bother me if i win or lose, i have fun either way. 47%
I usually have more fun when i lose. 2%
I have no fun winning, and would rather lose my games. 0%

*Which armies do you collect?*
Space Marines 38%
Chaos Space Marines 32%
Imperial Guard 29%
Tyranids 27%
Eldar 23%
Orks 22%
Daemon Hunters 17%
Chaos Daemons 16%
Tau Empire 16%
Space Wolves 15%
Dark Eldar 14%
Necrons 13%
Blood Angels 12%
Witch Hunters 9%
Dark Angels 7%
Black Templars 5%
(People may select more than one checkbox, so percentages may add up to more than 100%.)

*Which armies do you commonly play against?*
Space Marines 62%
Imperial Guard 50%
Tyranids 50%
Chaos Space Marines 46%
Orks 43%
Eldar 42%
Tau Empire 35%
Space Wolves 28%
Blood Angels 24%
Necrons 24%
Chaos Daemons 13%
Black Templars 11%
Dark Angels 10%
Daemon Hunters 9%
Witch Hunters 9%
Dark Eldar 6%
(People may select more than one checkbox, so percentages may add up to more than 100%.)

*How powerful do you consider the current codices?*
(Average values. 1 = Underpowered, 5 = Overpowered, 3 = Balanced)

Space Wolves - 4.02
Blood Angels - 3.88
Imperial Guard - 3.82
Orks - 3.50
Tyranids - 3.50
Space Marines - 3.28
Eldar - 3.16
Chaos Space Marines - 3.03
Chaos Daemons - 2.80
Black Templars - 2.65
Tau Empire - 2.47
Dark Eldar - 2.33
Dark Angels - 2.31
Necrons - 2.11
Witch Hunters - 2.10
Daemon Hunters - 1.87
(Interesting fact - The average of all scores was 2.93)

*Which element of the game do you feel is too powerful?*
Shooting 5%
Close Combat 24%
Mobility 5%
Vehicles 18%
Other 8%
I believe it is balanced 41%

*If GW released new rules and models for 3rd and 4th edition armies that you currently dont collect, would you consider collecting them?*
Yes 69%
No 31%

*Are you happy with the current 5th edition rulebook?*
Yes 87%
No 13%

*Are you happy with the current 5th edition codices?*
Yes 73%
No 27%

*Would you like to see a new race introduced?*
Yes 54%
No 46%

*Would you like to see W40K become more competitive, or focus more on friendly games?*
More competitive 11%
Friendly games 89%

*Do you think the GW prices for models and books are fair?*
They are too expensive 80%
I would pay more for them 2%
They are about right 18%

*If you could change one thing about the hobby, what would it be?*
Almost everyone answered "Price", "Get rid of metal models", or "Update old Codices".


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

damn almost the same as the first one king. i guess most people think the same. im a bit surprised that most people are in their 20's though.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

A few interesting points...

Quite a few people have Dark Eldar and Daemon Hunters armies, but barely anyone plays against them.
Must be a lot of them sitting on the shelf me thinks.

CSM are still one of the most competitive armies (if not #1), yet they were ranked as a balanced army.
Im aware that it is because "friendly" CSM lists aren't overly good, but its still an interesting result.

Orks have cheaper models thanks to the AoBR set, which also encourages new players to play them, and Marine players to take up Orks as a second army. They also have a relatively new codex.
Eldar on the other hand have old models (quite a few metal), an older codex, and cost a lot more money to field, yet more people collect Eldar than Orks.

If your standing in a room with 4 other people, one of you thinks that GW are charging the right amount for their models/codices, or possibly even undercharging.
Work out who they are, and stab them in the eye with a pen.

:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> A few interesting points...
> 
> 
> Orks have cheaper models thanks to the AoBR set, which also encourages new players to play them, and Marine players to take up Orks as a second army. They also have a relatively new codex.
> Eldar on the other hand have old models (quite a few metal), an older codex, and cost a lot more money to field, yet more people collect Eldar than Orks.


 Orks are going through a good patch but they were in the wilderness almost as bad as dark eldar for a very long time and the models were horrendous and the number of players for orcs had dropped to almost nothing,the new models have dragged them back into a major contender for second spot. Where as eldar have had low support but very consistent good models for a very long time (1993) infact some of the models from that era are still present in the current range. Plus i think eldar players are hard done by but loyal, after all they are playing the dying and fragile race, its not a forgiving army and needs alot of skill and patience so unlike alot of other armies the eldar are not a pick up and play army type.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you can tell people don't answer properly

How important is winning to you?
Very important. If i dont win, then i dont enjoy the game. 0%

there was a topic about something like this a while back, and a large number of people only care about winning.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> you can tell people don't answer properly
> 
> How important is winning to you?
> Very important. If i dont win, then i dont enjoy the game. 0%
> ...


very good point, lets face it we have all met that player who takes a serious strop when they loose, there has to be at least one of them who's taken this survey surely?

just wondering what the desired outcome of sending this info to GW is ?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Just filled it out. With the the other section my answer was the standard. Update codices and model ranges. Now will GW hire so I can go do this? :grin:


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> you can tell people don't answer properly
> 
> How important is winning to you?
> Very important. If i dont win, then i dont enjoy the game. 0%
> ...


Since there was no prize support and you couldn't copy & paste an army list off the net to win, I doult many "compeative" players could be bothered to stop not painting their armies to answer it.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Send it to Jervis Johnson for part of his STANDARD BEARER letter see if he replies in any form and maybe it might just stop him bigging up the latest product they have just released. 

This month its the joys of tanks...... hmmmmm Do i smell a fish?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

What is this survey for, by chance?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> What is this survey for, by chance?


Exactly that a chance that someone will read it in the hopes that person be JJ


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

JJ? Sorry I could care less about the people who run GW.... if he does, idk. lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

why send it to JJ?, he wouldn't give a shit, he has no say in what goes on, and I reckon they only gave him 2 pages in WD for him to expel the ego gas building up in his head


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

TBH, I doubt anyone at GW will give a flying fuck about any of this. lol


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah but unfortunately is this sorta stuff they would pass on to him to make him feel wanted and useful so he doesn't figure out the real reason he has 2 pages in WD - pointless busy work


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> why send it to JJ?, he wouldn't give a shit, he has no say in what goes on, and I reckon they only gave him 2 pages in WD for him to expel the ego gas building up in his head


To see if he has the guts to post something that most fans want to know about as a pose to just his normal ramblings.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrote it. 

I do agree there are some parts people just wouldn't answer. Ideally, people could go to their store and fill it out on behalf of the person on their right. Its usually more accurate to have someone else do your profile.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

CaptainLoken said:


> To see if he has the guts to post something that most fans want to know about as a pose to just his normal ramblings.


Hmm, let me see, Apocalypse, Conversions, Using Older Models in Games, Orks, Chaos Marines, Doubles Tournaments, Background.

All things I've wanted to read about it.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I took it but you don't have all of the options. I don't play the game really and therefore I can't comment effectively on the balancing of the various factions. I would have liked to see a 'don't know' option although I see how this is of no use to you it would help me.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Interesting survey. It would be cool if they did a write up about it in WD or something. Happy to help you out.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Done. I'd love to see what you do with this or if anything good comes out of it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Sullen One said:


> Hmm, let me see, Apocalypse, Conversions, Using Older Models in Games, Orks, Chaos Marines, Doubles Tournaments, Background.
> 
> All things I've wanted to read about it.


all things you could of read about in older white dwarves on a very regular basis, and you didn't have to listen to shitty apocashit talk or even read the utter tripe jervis pulls out of his ass.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> all things you could of read about in older white dwarves on a very regular basis, and you didn't have to listen to shitty apocashit talk or even read the utter tripe jervis pulls out of his ass.


I'm sure that he just goes back to earlier issues and uses old articles. Some of his articles have not point or aim he just rambles on about some thing and normally gets distracted by something for half a page. Which I can't see how he can as its surely it can be edit:read: be him self so he could think hmmmm I taking a load of crap here. (but still fails to use delete button)...


----------

